# Юпитер-аккордеон



## redsunhorse (26 Окт 2009)

Подскажите кто пробывал 4-х голосый Юпитер-аккордеон? Ваше мнение.. Выбор стоит между Пауло Сапрани и Юпитером..У Пауло - механика отличная, но бас слабый, а у Юпитера - бас хороший, механика не знаю? Кто что слышал..расскажите!
Спасибо за ранее всем!


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2009)

пробовать - не пробовал, но думаю, что механика "Юпитера" не уступает механике "П.Сопрани"


----------

